# ♪ If they can make it there... ♪



## Maven (Feb 9, 2017)

New York City is about to get its first self-driving cars








TIMOTHY A. CLARY/AFP/Getty Images

Starting in early 2018, Manhattan's usual gridlock traffic will have something new to contend with: self-driving cars. A fleet of Chevy Bolts will be led by Cruise Automation, the self-driving unit of General Motors, within a 5-mile area in New York City - a major change from the Empire State's previously strict regulations on autonomous vehicles.

New York Gov. Andrew Cuomo (D) announced that the testing will happen in a geofenced area, and that each car will drive with engineers in both the driver's and passenger's seats. _The Verge_ reports that there are still plenty of rules in place for the tests; GM is required to pay for a police escort for each self-driving car the company sends onto the roads. The timeframe is short, too, as the one-year pilot program that Cuomo announced in May expires April 1, 2018.

(2 more paragraphs truncated to follow the NEWS forum rules)

http://theweek.com/speedreads/731465/new-york-city-about-first-selfdriving-cars

Also reported at

https://www.theverge.com/2017/10/17/16488330/gm-cruise-nyc-self-driving-car-test-cuomo


----------

